# Glycerine soapmaking video



## Yooper (Jun 10, 2013)

I know it's in this forum- and I can't find it!  In a thread, someone posted the link to the video on the "how to" with the glycerine method.  I loved the video, and am ready to make the soap.  But now, even with a "search" of this forum, I can't find it again.  (That's so frustrating- why didn't I save it?  :-()

Anyway, can someone repost that link?  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 10, 2013)

Was it this one?

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/glycerine-instead-water-27660/


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe the one you are looking for might be this one....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame]


----------



## Yooper (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you both!  It was the second one, but there is lots of good information in the one Hazel posted too.  Thanks so much!


----------



## enzymerich (Jun 14, 2013)

does anyone know the exact quantities for the ingredients used in that video?
Thanks!
RichieD


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2013)

If you watch the video they are listed.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 15, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> If you watch the video they are listed.



They are- but I wrote it down also!

It was:

glycerine 6 ounces
KOH 3 ounces
OO 13 ounces
CO 1.5 ounces
Castor oil 1.5 ounces

Then the water added was three times the finished paste weight.  My paste weighed 24 ounces.  So the water I added was 72 ounces, which seemed like a lot compared to Failor's book.  But it worked out very well.  The LS is now five days old, and I have most of it sequestering but I did try it as a shampoo and a body wash and as a hand soap.  

I used three different quart jars, and added different EOs to each one.   The orange EO turned the soap immediately milky.  It's fine with me.  The others are perfectly clear.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 15, 2013)

Yooper said:


> They are- but I wrote it down also!
> 
> It was:
> 
> ...



That's great it worked out for you!  I tried and failed getting the KOH to dissolve in the glycerin properly.  It was suggested that I try a ratio of 1:3 KOH to glycerin and up my KOH by 10% so I'm going to try that next time.

How thick would you say your soap is?  Is it the same viscosity as Soaping 101's?


----------



## Yooper (Jun 16, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> That's great it worked out for you!  I tried and failed getting the KOH to dissolve in the glycerin properly.  It was suggested that I try a ratio of 1:3 KOH to glycerin and up my KOH by 10% so I'm going to try that next time.
> 
> How thick would you say your soap is?  Is it the same viscosity as Soaping 101's?



It seems a bit thinner, but I may have mismeasured the water when I added it.  It came out very nice, actually, and this morning my husband used it for shampoo.  It didn't lather well but he really liked it anyway.  

When I used it with a body pouf, the lather was nice.  I have some at the sink for a hand soap, and it is working out well.


----------



## enzymerich (Jun 17, 2013)

got it, thanks!
which is the best type of olive oil to use (it looks so expensive)?
is pomace a good option?
where is a good source for the oils?
thanks! Richie D

"If you watch the video they are listed.
They are- but I wrote it down also!
It was:
glycerine 6 ounces
KOH 3 ounces
OO 13 ounces
CO 1.5 ounces
Castor oil 1.5 ounces"


----------



## juliet (Jun 17, 2013)

I would try diluting that at a ratio of 1 part paste to 1.5-2 parts water.  My philosophy of diluting is to use as little water as possible to get the soap paste properly dissolved.  That way gives the thickest soap with the least possibility of cloudiness.  Sometimes more diluted soaps look fine until you add the fragrance and then cloud.  Some soaps will clear up with standing, sometimes up to 2 weeks, after adding the fragrance (FO or EO).  Experiment a bit with dilution ratios to see what you like rather than just using the 1:3 ratio suggested in the video.  Every time you develop a new formula it means new playing around with dilution ratios!


----------



## Yooper (Jun 17, 2013)

enzymerich said:


> got it, thanks!
> which is the best type of olive oil to use (it looks so expensive)?
> is pomace a good option?
> where is a good source for the oils?
> thanks! Richie D



I used olive oil that I had from my salad dressing making- good quality extra virgin olive oil.  I do buy it cheaper online than at the store, but it's not cheap.  

I've used pomace for other soaps, but not this one.  

I buy many of my oils online, including my coconut oil.  We don't have a good local store, and the best prices are online for me.


----------

